# Gobo, how to use?



## LightingManEvan (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone!

Hopefully the theater, though small, will have a gobo I can use for this. Although, I have no idea on how to use the gobo, it would just be run on the board as a regular light but with the gobo in the fixture itself? Sorrry, I dont know this as I am in high school and only have worked with a 2-scene manual board.

And if they have a gobo and I can figure out how to use it, then we can play around as to where it will show on the stage or something.

When people here mentioned a blue or brown-out that just means going down to those colored lights, so the stage is dim but still lit with either the blue or brown right?

And one more question, sorry, but what is a cyc, I dont know what that is or if I do I may just be calling it something different? 

Thanks for all the help.

[Edit: This and the following twenty or so posts have been moved here from http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/14898-need-help-scene-changes.html#post143270..]


----------



## JackMVHS (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*


LightingManEvan said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone!
> 
> Hopefully the theater, though small, will have a gobo I can use for this. Although, I have no idea on how to use the gobo, it would just be run on the board as a regular light but with the gobo in the fixture itself? Sorrry, I dont know this as I am in high school and only have worked with a 2-scene manual board.
> 
> ...



A gobo is a pattern cut into a piece of metal that is inserted into an ellipsoidal. When that light is turned on, there will be a pattern projected onto whatever surface the light is pointed at. I would recommend using several gobos if possible.

Yes, a blue-out is turning off all the lights except for the blue gelled ones. Then putting the blue lights at a level with enough light to see, but not bright. Same with brown.

A cyc is a large, usually white, piece of fabric hung at the back of the stage and is used with cyc lights with gels to change the color of it. The cyc is as tall as the stage and as wide as the stage. Gobos can also be pointed at the cyc for an interesting pattern or look.

Hope that helps!

~Jack
Mounds View High School, MN


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

Jack, that helps so much!!

I am still unsure if this small theatre will have gobos or even the right lights to use gobos with so I will see. If they have the right lights, we may order a cheap gobo online to use for just this play. 

I am unsure about using the cyc for this but its a good idea, I have never used one before. I dont know what lights this theater has so once I found out hopefully things will get bit easier.

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*


JackMVHS said:


> A gobo is a pattern cut into a piece of metal that is inserted into an ellipsoidal. When that light is turned on, there will be a pattern projected onto whatever surface the light is pointed at. I would recommend using several gobos if possible.
> 
> Yes, a blue-out is turning off all the lights except for the blue gelled ones. Then putting the blue lights at a level with enough light to see, but not bright. Same with brown.
> 
> ...



Cyc is short for cyclorama (a standard short form).
Gobos are inserted into the light itself to create the pattern desired....




This is an example of an ERS (aka Ellipsoidal, or Leko). The gobo goes in near the shutters, (the things sticking out the sides in the middle).



A couple examples of gobo holders.
The gobo goes into this, and in turn into the lighting fixture.



A few gobos, with a different type of gobo holder


----------



## JackMVHS (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

For more detailed information about gobos or cyclorama's search the ControlBooth.com glossary.

I am not sure how familiar you are with standard lighting equipment, so you may want to learn a little more about lighting instruments. Here are a few standard lights:

Ellipsoidal (also known as lekos or source fours): Instrument that allows you to "shutter" off light, project gobos, and are used as special's or washes.

Fresnel's and Scoop's are used for general stage washes.

Cyc lights or striplights are often used to light the cyclorama and come in 3 or 4 circuit versions. So the cyc light will usually have 3 or 4 lights in it, in which you can put a different color gel in each and then mix them to produce different color backgrounds.

Just a little info, if you need more details, ask or gooogle it!


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

Thanks for all the help guys, sorry I dont know much of the terms with the equipment as no one has ever really taught me the terms of equipment at my school, unfortunately.

I will check all the links provided and I hope the theater has at least a light that can have a gobo. So then, I can buy a cheap gobo (I looked at GoboMan and some other places) and use it for the show with the exisiting fixture.

I am not sure where we would show the gobo projection but I will figure this out once I visit the theater this week.

Thanks for all the help so far, if you have more help please share!

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.


----------



## JackMVHS (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*


LightingManEvan said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, sorry I dont know much of the terms with the equipment as no one has ever really taught me the terms of equipment at my school, unfortunately.
> 
> I will check all the links provided and I hope the theater has at least a light that can have a gobo. So then, I can buy a cheap gobo (I looked at GoboMan and some other places) and use it for the show with the exisiting fixture.
> 
> ...



Since you haven't had the chance to learn much about theater equipment and techniques I would definitely recommend picking up a copy of "Technical Theater for Nontechnical People" by Drew Campbell at your local library, bookstore or Amazon.com. It's a great book that does a fantastic job of introducing the basics and more.

If you tell us where you are located someone might be able to give you the name of a local theatrical supplier where you could easily and quickly pick up some gobos and get advice.


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

I am located in New Jersey, Jack.

And I will look into that book. Like I said, I know some terms but the cyc and the gobos stuff is new to me, but probably because we dont have those so I never got to really hear/learn about them.

Thanks for the help again.


----------



## JackMVHS (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

That makes sense about the terms. When I started high school I had never heard ANY of these terms before. I learned a couple terms from older students, and a bunch from a technical advisor we had helping us for one play. But a lot of what I have learned has come from this website, other websites, and book's like the one I recommended.

I live in near the Twin Cities in Minnesota and I purchase a lot of my stuff from Norcostco. They are based out of Minnesota, but looking at their website (Norcostco - Contact Us) they have a location in New Jersey as well. The NJ location might be costumes only though, I would give them a call though, they have pretty good prices. They have more products than shown on their site, and usually sell for less than the listed price if you email them. Someone on CB from NJ might be able to help you more in finding a supplier.


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*


LightingManEvan said:


> I will check all the links provided and I hope the theater has at least a light that can have a gobo.



Most ellipsoidals can fit gobos. Have you been taught any theater terms? Maybe you've learned it as leko, spotlight, source four. This si what they look like:



Hope this helps!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*


LightingManEvan said:


> ... And one more question, sorry, but what is a cyc, I don't know what that is or if I do I may just be calling it something different? ...


<Public service announcement.>
(Sorry I'm stating the obvious here, but apparently it needs to be said ...)
If you're using the standard "Black & Gold" Control Booth Display Style, notice how some words in posts are yellow? These are terms identified by CB's 'bot as being in the wiki. Clicking on them will take you directly to a definition.

<We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.>


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

Oooooh soxred93, this doesnt apply to the theater I have been talking about, but the light in the picture looks like some lights we have at my high school.

So....that means I can hopefully convince the director to let us purchase some gobos for our next production. I think they could really add to the lighting and feel of the play, and I have seen some cheap metal gobos online. 

Ofcourse, the gobos would be put in and projected at the spot we want, but there would be no moving gobos and stuff, but I am sure even if the gobos dont move they would still add to the feel of the play, right?

I have seen gobos in EVERYTHING imagined and if we can get some for cheap, we could maybe use them in a show. BUT, I am not positive that we have those lights, they just look familiar from that picture, do most high school theaters have the ellipsoidals?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Les (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

Yes, even static [non moving] gobos can be invaluable to a scene in texture and atmosphere. 

You say that the picture looks familiar. The instrument pictured is an L&E 6" ellipsoidal, but more popular is the Altman 360Q, which is very similar looking. You probably had them. 

As for the popularity of ellipsoidals, they should be the most predominant lighting fixture in the inventory. Of course, this isn't always so, but I'd say that most high schools have them. They're just about the most useful lighting tool you can have. My elementary school had 5 ellipsoidals, my middle school had about 7, and my high school had about 150. It is more rare to find a space without them than it is to find one with them.


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

Great, when we start our production in October I will find out if we have these lights and if we do, I will try my best to convince them to purchase a few cheap gobos.

I am really loving the variety of gobos I see online and some ones are cheap so we could even just try some out without spending a whole lot of money. They seem to provide some really great options, but I will have to wait until I see the show we are doing (Its a Showcase Prodction- bits and pieces of plays and musicals) and then try to find a gobo to work for the play.

Are there any "standard" gobos that can be applied to about anything in a show? And are gobos typically projected at scenery, the stage floor itself, where? I am assuming it TOTALLY depends on the gobo and what you want to achieve with it though.


----------



## Les (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*


LightingManEvan said:


> I am assuming it TOTALLY depends on the gobo and what you want to achieve with it though.



Yup, pretty much answered your own question! There really aren't any standard gobos that can be used for any show, but some widely used gobos are breakups, clouds, trees, thatch, stars... The list goes on. As you can see, many gobos available can be used as scenic elements, but as you said, it really depends on the show, and what the designer/director wants. There are really no rules when it comes to designing lights and using gobos. Common practices there are, but don't be afraid to step outside the box!

You said this is a "Showcase" type production. This should be a perfect time to experiment. Pitch the idea of gobos to your director, and find out what shows you will be touching on. Then take it from there!


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

Les, thank you SO much. I REALLY hope we have the correct lighting for these gobos. 

I know that we have lighting fixtures that can have gels put in them, but the gobo holders are much different right? That picture still looks like a fixture we may have, but I dont know for sure as I havent been to my school all summer. 

I have seen online some videos with gobos and the possibilites look endless. I just hope we have the correct fixture for a gobo. If we dont, and only have lighting that can have gels put in (sorry-I really dont know what we have) can we buy a different gobo holder for a gobo, or we need the ellipsoidals?

Thanks Les!


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*


Les said:


> As for the popularity of ellipsoidals, they should be the most predominant lighting fixture in the inventory. Of course, this isn't always so, but I'd say that most high schools have them.



My high school both agrees and disagrees with your comment.  We have about 24 ellipsoidals, 30 fresnels, and 10 pars. Fresnels are the most predominant here.


----------



## Les (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

Pretty much, if not all, theatrical lighting fixtures can accept gels. What makes an ellipsoidal different is the optics. The gobo holder and gobo go in front of the light source, but behind the lenses (hence GOBO - GO Before Optics). So in essence, the gobo drops into a slot in the middle of an ellipsoidal spotlight. They do not replace nor interfere with the gel frame. Quick and dirty: You need an ellipsoidal.
Other lighting instruments you may have are fresnels - designed to produce a soft beam of light which can be adjusted from narrow to wide. These are categorized by the unique lens which contains concentric rings. They will be short, about half the length of an ellipsoidal. Another common one is the parcan. Par cans are about the same size and shape of an ellipsoidal but has no lenses. Or rather, the lens is built in to the lamp, which resembles a car headlight. Neither of these two can project gobos. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

Les, that helps so much!!

I still do not know exactly what types we have though without seeing them personally. I know we have 2 coves filled with spotlights and then lgiths up infront of the stage (which I am hoping are the ellipsoidals) and then lights above the actual stage floor, mostly colored with gels. 

I have looked online to see if I can find a picture, and these appear to be like what we have above in front of the stage.

I dont know if these are ellipsoidals but most of the lights in that spot that look like this have gels in them, but some do not.

EDIT: After seeing more pics of ellipsoidals, the lights we have are all "rectangle-box" shaped not rounded like ellipsoidals I am seeing online. Is that the case for lighting fixtures that are 10-15+ years old, or do you think they are not ellipsoidals entirely? Some look JUST like that picture I posted.

Thanks!


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Need help with scene changes*

That actually is an ellipsoidal. And wouldn't you know? There's a gobo in that picture. 

Hope this clears it up:


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry to be pedantic, Soxred93, but what you've indicated is a Gobo Holder, not a gobo. (I'm sure you already knew that.)

Here's a good example of how gobos can add texture and interest to a stage floor, as well as actors moving though them.



icewolf08 said:


> It is one of the "trademark" systems that the LD uses. There is a full stage downlight template wash of 26˚ SourceFours lamped at 575W with no color. The template in this show is R77780, in Les Mis it was cobblestone, and I forget what it was in The Producers. Simple and effective.




icewolf08 said:


> First off, I lied, they are actually 36˚ units. There are 24 in the system. The trim from deck to batten is 27'. As for why they really punch is probably a combination of factors. The floor treatment for this show happens to take light very well. Many scenes are generally on the dimmer side as we put a lot of people in followspots. This allows us to be more "artsy" with the rest of the design. We don't even have to run that system very hot to get the pattern to punch.



Here's what it looks like in the catalog:

PNTA On-Line - Detail1 - R77780 - 77780 Dense Leaves Det Rosco Pattern - "B" size - Gels, Filters & Gobos - - PNTA On-Line

Gobo Visualizer is an online tool that allows one to choose a gobo, rotate it, stack two, color, and blur the edge. Moiré Gobo Library is a similar app for the iPhone.


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! I am glad that is an ellipsoidal because that is what the fixtures we have do look like. I just know they look like that, some have gels, and are all rectangular in shape (none are round as newer ones appear to be). 

Hopefully for our Showcase I will be able to convince them to let us atleast purchase a gobo to try out. Another question, are they easy to "install" or put in the holder in the type of light that is pictured?

I am only asking because it is a pain to use our lift to go up to get the light and bring it down, and then a bigger pain to focus and adjust the position the light using the lift. But if its easy to put in a gobo then I could use that to convince them to let us get a gobo to try. 

Thanks again everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's not necessary to even take the light down. Just slide it in right into the slot next to the shutters. Then you can do your (de)focusing right from the lift.


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, the guy who does the work in the lift will be able to do that then. I am not allowed in the lift because I am not 18, but it should be very easy to install them then.

I really hope they are ellipsoidals and not some other rectangular light that looks like that, I know it has those 2 "sliders" from the picture though.

I would love to order a cheap gobo online to have before we go into tech and all but I haven't seen the show or script, so I have no idea what gobos would be good to use. Hopefully there will be a gobo that will "fit" for what I need as I don't want to buy a random gobo just to use it. I hope to find a gobo that we can use with the scenery or a gobo to fit into one of the songs to maybe project a window or clouds, or anything.

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 31, 2009)

Perhaps this video, from our friends at Apollo, can help to clarify some things.


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2009)

The light you have pictured is the Altman 1KL ellipsoidal (now discontinued). See the WIKI entry on it. Most people think negatively of it, but it will do the job.

Rectangular doesn't necessarily mean old, they're just less common. Some of the oldest lights I have ever seen had the cylindrical shape, and a few newer ones are box-shaped (see ETC Source Four Zoom, and instruments by Times Square Lighting).

I'm glad you now know what you have! Now you just need to find the appropriate size gobo and holders!


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 31, 2009)

Les, any idea on how I find out what size gobo and holder I would need?

I cant get to the lights myself because I am not allowed to use the lift (since I am not 18) so I dont know how to find out what we would need. 

No one, that I know of, would know at the school, so I guess I may be stuck again with this.


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe you would need a size B, but since this light is discontinued it is hard to find info on it. What I would do is when you call to place your order just tell them what instrument you're using (Altman 1KL) and they should be able to give you the correct size gobo and holder. Though not a favorite light by many, it definitely isn't what I'd call obscure.


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, I will do that, thanks Les!
EDIT: I called a guy whom I work with on my high school shows and he said every light we have in that area (about 30 fixtures) can take a gobo and we have the holders already. We even have a few gobos too, so I just need to convince the director that we should use some gobos for the Showcase show. I just have to see the show a bit to decide what gobos would be good because right now, not knowing the show, I have no idea what gobos may fit for the show.

Back to that small theater I am doing a play at....they have no ellipsoidals so we are looking to purchase this: 

GoboMan Projector 75 Watt - Gobos, Custom Gobos, Wedding Gobos, Gobo Projectors, Glass Gobos to use just for that show with a gobo from that site.

I called them to ask a few questions about it, and they said it plugs intoa regular wall outlet, so my question is, it cannot be run from their basic light board then, correct?

Thank you!


----------



## JackMVHS (Aug 31, 2009)

LightingManEvan said:


> OK, I will do that, thanks Les!
> EDIT: I called a guy whom I work with on my high school shows and he said every light we have in that area (about 30 fixtures) can take a gobo and we have the holders already. We even have a few gobos too, so I just need to convince the director that we should use some gobos for the Showcase show. I just have to see the show a bit to decide what gobos would be good because right now, not knowing the show, I have no idea what gobos may fit for the show.
> 
> Back to that small theater I am doing a play at....they have no ellipsoidals so we are looking to purchase this:
> ...



It can be dimmed if you have an adapter from a regular "edison" plug to a stage pin or twist lock plug. Then the adapter is plugged into one of your circuits controlled by the board.

However, I would strongly recommend not using that product. It is only 75 watts and will probably not be able to be seen on stage surrounded by 575w or 750w fixtures. Also, that takes a custom Q size gobo.


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2009)

JackMVHS is correct. The only thing that I will add to his post is that if this unit has a built in transformer (highly likely), it should not be dimmed or plugged in to a dimmer.


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, thanks for that. We wont use that then, we are now looking at renting a ellipsdoials for the show?

And I am VERY happy that my school has lights that can take gobos, so I just have to find a good use for them in our next show and convince the director to let me purchase some. Heck, I would purchase some with my money since they seem fairly cheap.


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2009)

Heck yeah man, renting is always a great option! It will also give you a change to become acquainted with your local lighting shop, which can be invaluable. 

I'd be careful about offering to buy your own gobos. Since this is an educational entity, they should provide you with the tools necessary to learn. Believe me, they have the money to spare, so don't give in to them!


----------



## LightingManEvan (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, I will not mention buying them myself Les.

Tomorrow, I meet with the directors and will mention the gobo idea to them.
We can rent the light for fairly cheap and buy the gobo for cheap.

Its just a matter of deciding which gobo we want to use and if we would use it for a scene or in place of the blackout in between scenes.

Right now, they wanted Scene 1, blackout, Scene 2, blackout, and the blackout can be replaced with something more interesting-even if its not a gobo.

Most of the play is outside, so I am thinking we can use the fixture above center stage in the fly space area and then have a breakup gobo to make it seem like light is coming through the branches of the trees and all. 

Does that sound good? And does the light have to be placed directly above the stage in order for the "light coming through tree" look to work?


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 31, 2009)

It depends on location of your electics. I would try it on the FOH and on the stage electric. You can decide which is better.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 2, 2009)

LightingManEvan said:


> Tomorrow, I meet with the directors and will mention the gobo idea to them.
> We can rent the light for fairly cheap and buy the gobo for cheap.





So, how'd the meeting turn out?


----------



## LightingManEvan (Sep 2, 2009)

They are going to think about the gobo idea but it seems that they wont end up using it.

They dont want to spend the money to rent the fixture and purchase the gobo, even though it can be done for under $100.

So I will see, but at this point they think the idea of a brekaup/tree gobo is "neat" but nothing more.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 3, 2009)

If you can get your hands on some type of hard-edged focusable lighting fixture, you can tease them with a hand made pie tin tree. Sometimes it takes a little priming to get the pump to flow...


----------

